
When a Phone App Opens Your Apartment Door, but You Just Want a Key - talleyrand
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/23/nyregion/keyless-apartment-entry-nyc.html
======
NoPicklez
There are arguments for and against, I think it's good that for it's just in
the lobby and the oldies have been given keycards. I don't see a problem with
that.

Where I see the big benefit is when someone loses their key and the landlord
has to weigh up whether or not they need to install a brand new lock and recut
all of the keys. This would be alleviated using an electronic system.

